# My Percheron mare and foal



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

They are beautiful! I am hoping that when we move, we will end up somewhere that we can have horses again. I miss having them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

They both are beautiful.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Very nice! I miss foals... :Bawling:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Aaaw! 

_no more babies, no more babies, no more babies_....sorry, just talking to myself. ( :


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Gorgeous mare and super cute foal.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

She is 6 years old and he is a week old. Since he was born black, he will turn gray as he ages, just like his momma. It's true, the old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be. Eventually she'll be all white.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Darling!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Precious!! Congrats!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I love percherons! Great pics!


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your pictures!!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I miss the breeding season and all the foals. I raised mules out of my broodmare band and my Mammoth jack. It was a great time in my life and I really enjoyed it. The economy was great and they sold well. The Mammoth also bred outside mares. Can we go back in time.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh how I love that big ole dapple mare...her baby is a cutie too. Gonna have me a draft horse one of these days if I can ever get these orthopedic issues under control.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

They are breathtaking!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you see the horse that is half Percheron? No, those others are not ponies. This is a friend that makes her living as a farrier. She's not small and her horse Coal is a real gem.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

After I switched to Percherons, all the regular-sized saddle horses started looking smaller and smaller. One day I referred a neighbor's couple of horses as "ponies" in conversation and she got a bit huffy and said they weren't ponies - one is a QH and the other is a Morgan. I apologized and explained that I was used to my drafts. I don't think it helped. Now we've also got an Icelandic on the farm. He's gray and so is one of my Percheron mares. All the (non-horsey) neighbors immediately assumed he was her foal.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

So darling!!! I can't wait for foals!!!


----------

